# Cute Maternity clothes & More



## amandakelley

So, I've been looking at maternity clothes, baby stuff, baby clothes, baby names, etc. And I'm having so much fun. It gives me a burst of energy and I just have to giggle. 

Does anyone know any good websites or stores that have some cute stuff? Like Maternity clothes, etc. 

Also, for all you young moms out there, can you give me a good list of stuff I'll need throughout the pregnancy and afterwards?

Your help will be much appreciated. :)

Thanks,
Amanda


----------



## LovingYou

Since i guess you are located in the US, check out macy's or jcpenney's. Here in florida, they have a ton of cute maternity clothes! Also check motherhood.com! they are having a 30% off sale right now, and have super cute clothes! When my sister in law was pregnant, she found cute clothes at target also. Thats where she bought her nursing tank tops, some shirts, a maternity bathing suit, etc.


----------



## fantastica

If you're in the US...Nicole Richie's maternity line is gorgeous...although not the cheapest/not too expensive either. Kind of wanted to get pregnant again just to wear it  

Through the pregnancy you wont need too much I don't think...just bigger or maternity clothes! Comfortableish shoes...my feet were KILLING! A maternity bra too! I needed lots of body lotion as well for itchy skin!

Afterwards...wont need too much! EVen in the way of baby clothes, I know people like to plan, but you tend to get lots of clothes as gifts once the baby comes along! Although guess if you know the sex you can shop as much as you want, I didn't..and there isn't that much neutral stuff around lately!

Hae you got your result yet?!!


----------



## amandakelley

No, I haven't gotten my results yet. Just pretty much 98 percent sure I am.


----------



## KrisKitten

When you gonna find out your results? xxx


----------



## amandakelley

I dunno. I got another test today, but haven't decided when I'm going to take it. I want to take it now, but I've been drinking Coke and that might interfere with it.


----------



## annawrigley

amandakelley said:


> I dunno. I got another test today, but haven't decided when I'm going to take it. I want to take it now, but I've been drinking Coke and that might interfere with it.

first thing in the morning would be best! i see you're in the US so idk what time it is there but its evening here :p
xx


----------



## staycutee

i dont think the fact you have drunk coke would interfere with it hun xx


----------



## amandakelley

It can interfere with the hCG levels.


----------



## staycutee

ok.. was just saying.


----------



## Sophie1205

I wouldnt be looking at maternity clothes and stuff just yet hun.... if you dont actually know you are pregnant you could end up just upsetting yourself if you know what I mean?


----------



## alibaba24

Iv never in my puff heard of coke interfering with your hormone levels :wacko: and iv been in and out of hospital getting my hcgs taken many times due to a previous ectopic...and i have to say the doc never once said "dont drink coke"

:thumbup:


----------



## amandakelley

missmurder said:


> ok.. was just saying.

No worries. ^^


----------



## xpinkness87x

tbh i have never heard about coke interfering before? :S

And personaly i didnt buy any clothes till i had my BFP.


----------



## amandakelley

I wasn't buying anything yet, just looking at it. I am 98 percent sure I am. And lots of people have said not to drink anything but water before you take a pregnancy test because it can dilute your hcg levels in your urine.


----------



## Sophie1205

Ive read that drinking ANYTHING EXCESSIVELY just to make yourself need a wee just so you can take a test dilutes the hcg levels, Not if you've just had a drink of coke. Get me?


----------



## alibaba24

amandakelley said:


> I wasn't buying anything yet, just looking at it. I am 98 percent sure I am. And lots of people have said not to drink anything but water before you take a pregnancy test because it can dilute your hcg levels in your urine.

anything can dilute your urine including water, thats why someone before suggested doing the test first thing in the morning....it cant interfere with your hormone level but they reccomend if testing early to not have gone to the bathroom 4 hours before.....hence doing it first thing! so dont worry about drinking coke its more when you test rather than what you drink


----------



## Sophie1205

When was your period due?


----------



## amandakelley

So I went to take a test just now, but i didn't work. T_T So now I'm going to have to wait until I get paid most likely....


----------



## amandakelley

The 5th/6th at the beginning of this month. I'm 3 weeks late to 3 weeks and a day late.


----------



## xpinkness87x

amandakelley said:


> So I went to take a test just now, but i didn't work. T_T So now I'm going to have to wait until I get paid most likely....

What do you mean by it didnt work?


----------



## amandakelley

The control line didn't even show up.


----------



## xpinkness87x

so your saying your 6/7 weeks pregnant? When i took my test i was 5/6 weeks and it came up straight away and quiet dark. 
Maybe you need to see a doctor?


----------



## Sophie1205

If the control line didnt show up the test is a dud. 
Im sorry to say this, but if you are over 3 weeks late and you are getting neg tests, its highly unlikely you are pregnant. If you go to the doctors, they can do a blood test, then you will know for sure.
How are you doing the tests?? Because it also sounds like you could be doing it wrong. But they're pretty simple really.

ETA: your periods could just be irregular. Mine used to be really bad.


----------



## staycutee

me too, it was faint for about a week then by the time i was about 5 weeks it was dark


----------



## annawrigley

do you have a drop in clinic where you are?? or something like that?
i couldnt afford to buy a test (well.. i could have but i didnt want to spend money on something i knew i could get for free:thumbup:) so just went to the family planning bit of my local drop-in clinic.. she presumed i was just there to get some more pills, i said i'd missed "a couple" and so she did a routine pregnancy test which showed up positive, i was 2 weeks pregnant at this point.
it was a 10 minute job and didnt cost me a thing, could you maybe go somewhere like this? if the test they do shows up negative you could say that you're 3 weeks late and they'd maybe do a blood test for you there and then
x


----------



## amandakelley

I haven't taken any tests for a little while. I was waiting to see if I got my period. My periods use to be irregular, but they have been on time the past few months. My period should have been here by now and it hasn't been. I didn't start thinking I was pregnant until I had some spotting and didn't get my period.


----------



## amandakelley

annawrigley said:


> do you have a drop in clinic where you are?? or something like that?
> i couldnt afford to buy a test (well.. i could have but i didnt want to spend money on something i knew i could get for free:thumbup:) so just went to the family planning bit of my local drop-in clinic.. she presumed i was just there to get some more pills, i said i'd missed "a couple" and so she did a routine pregnancy test which showed up positive, i was 2 weeks pregnant at this point.
> it was a 10 minute job and didnt cost me a thing, could you maybe go somewhere like this? if the test they do shows up negative you could say that you're 3 weeks late and they'd maybe do a blood test for you there and then
> x

I don't know. I live in Jax, FL. Not sure if they have any. I've heard from a few people there is some near me, but I never really get a straight answer of where it is.


----------



## annawrigley

PLEASE dont take this in the wrong way, i know how frustrating it is wanting an immediate answer, especially when you are hoping for a BFP. kindof ironic really but mine crept up on me when i really wasn't expecting it to, whereas while i was waiting and worrying and wishing.. it just didn't happen..
but i think tbh a few people here are a little lost of what to say at this point, i mean there's no more that we can say really than take another test (lol) or go to the doctors for a blood test or whatever, or just wait it out i guess! and then test again in a few weeks in case you're too early on for it to show or something..
sorry but we really can't say or do anything more!!
not having a go hun xx


----------



## Sophie1205

annawrigley said:


> PLEASE dont take this in the wrong way, i know how frustrating it is wanting an immediate answer, especially when you are hoping for a BFP. kindof ironic really but mine crept up on me when i really wasn't expecting it to, whereas while i was waiting and worrying and wishing.. it just didn't happen..
> but i think tbh a few people here are a little lost of what to say at this point, i mean there's no more that we can say really than take another test (lol) or go to the doctors for a blood test or whatever, or just wait it out i guess! and then test again in a few weeks in case you're too early on for it to show or something..
> sorry but we really can't say or do anything more!!
> not having a go hun xx

Completely agree.
All you can do now really is just go to your doctor, then you will know.
But don't look at maternity clothes etc... because if you aren't pregnant you'll just frustrate and upset yourself. And sorry I have to add this BnB doesnt support under 18's TTC, as I read in your other post you are 17? Sorryyy hun. I just had to tell you that.


----------



## amandakelley

I know no one can really tell if I am or not. So no worries. I'm just aggravated at it and have so many signs and the times I did take a few tests I guess it was too early because all said no and no matter when they did say no it brought my hopes down but deep down I kept saying they were wrong and I still haven't gotten my period. I know all I can really do is take another test, but I just came on here for some opinions and thoughts. I know you aren't having a go. ^^ I bet this is aggravating yall as well. I hope I don't seem too moody to yall, if so I'm terribly sorry. Not meaning it to come out that way, just aggravated. :(


----------



## annawrigley

amandakelley said:


> I know no one can really tell if I am or not. So no worries. I'm just aggravated at it and have so many signs and the times I did take a few tests I guess it was too early because all said no and no matter when they did say no it brought my hopes down but deep down I kept saying they were wrong and I still haven't gotten my period. I know all I can really do is take another test, but I just came on here for some opinions and thoughts. I know you aren't having a go. ^^ I bet this is aggravating yall as well. I hope I don't seem too moody to yall, if so I'm terribly sorry. Not meaning it to come out that way, just aggravated. :(

i know hun dont worry bout it :)


----------



## amandakelley

^^ Thank you.


----------



## thompsonic

I'm hoping you don't take this the wrong way because over the internet it might seem like I'm trying to be harsh when I'm not, but the thing is, I have been in your position before. I want a baby lots, I am a very broody person. I am not TTC, I am waiting till I finish Uni, but that doesn't change how much I want a child. In August I thought I was pregnant. I was 100%. I was on the verge of telling my parents. I looked at childcare and maternity clothes. I thought of baby names. Then my AF arrived and I felt such a sense of loss, I actually cried for a few days. I felt embarrassed for seeing something that wasn't there, but most of all, I had built up this pregnancy so much that when it turned out I wasn't, it was the worst feeling ever. 

I'm not saying you aren't pregnant because no one can know that. I just wish someone had stopped me from looking too much into things when I thought I was pregnant, because it saved me a lot of hurt after. I really wouldn't recommend looking at maternity stuff yet, just incase...

Hope you get a result soon :hugs:


----------



## amandakelley

Thank you.


----------



## Novbaby08

If you are actually pregnant it will show up no matter what. I got my first BFP in the middle of the day, and had been drinking soda all morning. I was 4 weeks, if your pregnant it will show. Just take the test. Its pointless for you to talk about things you'll need when you don't even know for sure. Take the test and then start looking into that stuff. If you are it will be a few more months before you'll even need any of that.


----------



## staycutee

also if you are getting all these symptoms, then your body therefore has high enough hcg levels to make that happen. therefore im sure itd show up.


----------



## Summerbee

Sorry hun, but it really sounds like your setting yourself up for a fall. When you really, really want a baby, and it's on your mind alot, you start seeing symptoms and feeling things that aren't really there. We've all done it. There are even 'symptom spotting' threads about it, and 90% of the women who are certain they are pregnant, turn out not to be. It's gruelling, and it's hard. We even decided to go back to WTT as after 8 months of trying, it just got too painful. I'm not saying this is what you are doing, but please bare it in mind. It is heartbreaking, and a little embarassing, when things turn out to not be how you assumed. Listen to the ladies on here, they are very wise!! :thumbup:

On another note, I have seen a few people now tell you that BnB do not support women under the age of 18 TTC. Not being rude, but you seem to be neglecting to follow this and to be perfectly honest when I stumble across some of your posts they make me frustrated. I am sure you would be a wonderful mum, and your OH a wonderful dad, but things like not being able to even afford a pregnancy test makes me think that maybe you aren't 100% ready financially. I fully support younger mothers, I know some absolutely fabulous ones, but your posts are so erratic and you are getting ahead of yourself. Calm down, if you are, you are. Any type of test would be showing a positive result by now. Do your next test at the nearest morning to you, and let us know how it goes! :thumbup:

Before commiting to TTC, have you made a plan? How you are going to pay for healthcare, baby things, bottles etc. Where are you going to live? Do you have enough money to make sure you won't lose your home, you can afford to eat and heat your house? These things all need time and planning. Also, are you currently taking vitamins, had a full sexual health screening and up to date on all your jabs? 

I am not trying to be mean, or upset you, or be harsh in any way. I love younger families, my Mum was only 20 when she had me, they are awesome, (better than some of these older mums sometimes ;) ) but it needs lots of thoughts and attention. I am sure you are in agreement, and would want the best for your beautiful LO whenever he/she arrives! :baby:

Thinking of you in this frustrating time!! x x


----------



## ProudMamacita

amandakelley said:


> So, I've been looking at maternity clothes, baby stuff, baby clothes, baby names, etc. And I'm having so much fun. It gives me a burst of energy and I just have to giggle.
> 
> Does anyone know any good websites or stores that have some cute stuff? Like Maternity clothes, etc.

Hey Amanda!
If you, or anyone else is still looking for cute maternity clothes that don't make you look (and feel!) like you are 50 years old, I just launched a cool new online boutique called Belly Boom. Check it out and let me know what you think!

Good luck with your shopping and enjoy your baby belly! 
Being a mom is sometime scary, but soooo amazing ( I have 2 little munchkins) :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have you found out yet? I had a blood test at 6 weeks to confirm x


----------



## Tasha__0x

i dont want to sound harsh or anything but dont you think you should be with your boyfriend a little longer! you have only been together 4months you hardly know eachother really. 

i was really broody. for years, but waited till i was with some one for a while and that i loved him, we was ttc for 8 months! id test all the time thinkin i was pregnant, when i wasnt and i just got fed up and said i want to start usin contraception now as i decided i dint want a baby but i took a test b4 my period was do and it came out positive i was so scared and shocked as i didnt want it, but i wont lie im happy now but i was gutted first, i think u need to think about things more. u need to know if you and your boyfriend are going to stick together and support eachother also can you afford a place and a baby?! I live with my boyfriend he works, i had to quit work felt to ill lol plus i couldnt do much trainin anyways as i worked in a care home and had to pull old people up and help them to the toilets ect.. was no point doin it as i'd have nothin to do!

What ever happens good luck! I wont tell you not to ttc its upto yu what to do but i would wait a while first!


----------



## Novbaby08

She hasn't posted since October, so I'm guessing she wasn't pregnant after all.
Tasha I completely agree with you. 4 months is not long enough to make the decision to bring a child into the world.


----------



## sma1588

well i have to say ive thought i was prego before too and when you put it in your head it actually seems to give you all the signs of being preg. but i have to say i have been with my OH for almost 3 yrs and at 4 months being togather we just started to have sex. ok maybe it was at 3months but still. i was not even thinking ok actually trying to get preg at the time, yes of course we were thinking we were in love at the time and talking about plans later in life and now that time has come but honestly i would say most guys say yah they will have your baby and not use protection but once you get preg. they are out of there and no where to be seen.


----------



## annawrigley

sma1588 said:


> most guys say yah they will have your baby and not use protection but once you get preg. they are out of there and no where to be seen.

very true :growlmad:


----------

